# SR change for WVXF, WPRU, WSJP



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

After those three channels dropped off my receiver, I deleted those channels from my list this afternoon and rescanned G10R. The result was that all three were still there but with the new signal rate of 6510.

Plus, that scan turned up WVGN, the Virgin Islands' NBC affiliate. It's often been a real bear to pick up on its AMC4 home, so here's hoping this addition to G10R is here to stay. 11984-V, SR 6510, VPID 1025, APID 1026.


----------



## BabaLouie (Apr 2, 2004)

Lyngsat removed these stations from listing for G10R. They show them moving to G4R, C-band. As of this morning, they were still showing up on G10R, Ku-band, but I have a sinking feeling that they will not be there for long.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

(shrug) It's not as though LyngSat has inside info about when a station is about to leave. It's more likely that the guy who reported it to LyngSat noticed that the stations weren't at their old SR (and looked gone) and that all those stations were (also) being shown elsewhere.

I'm hoping that the set of four stations are all just being mirrored on C on G4R as well as Ku on G10R. With FTA, yaneverknow.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Got this e-mail from WVXF CBS. It was in response to my question about WVGN NBC:

That signal is no longer on the air, we have moved it to C-band Galaxy 4. 
Thanks.

Guess they've all moved...


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

G10R 11984-V SR 6510

WVXF CBS VPID 257 APID 258
WPRU ABC VPID 769 APID 770
WSJP UPN/WB VPID 513 APID 514
WVGN NBC VPID 1025 APID 1026

They're all there as I type this. There are never any guarantees for tomorrow, but they're still good today.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Three of the four (minus WVGN) are back on LyngSat now.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Anyone got these anymore? I'm not picking them up...


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

They've moved to C-band, G4R.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Knew that was going to happen, it's just that they were both up for a while... oh well, such is the wonderful world of FTA...


----------

